

Where 2.0: The State Of The Geospatial Web (O'Reilly) - Andi
http://radar.oreilly.com/research/where2-report.html
Somebody here who has read the State of the Gespatial Web Document by O'Reilly?<p>What do you think about the field of the services growing around geodata in the web.<p>Does the document miss some things?<p>Is there a way to get the full document - without paying?
======
Andi
OOps, I wrote a text below the link, but you have to choose. So my questions
were:

1\. What do you think about the report - a 15 page sized can be downloaded for
free?

2\. Is there a way to get the whole report for free?

------
jacobscott
The actual report is something you have to pay for, right? So, not that
interesting of a link.

